# Just As The Lustful Man Is Enticed By Lust,so Is The Lord's Slave



## drkhalsa (Jun 25, 2006)

ਸੋਰਠਿ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
सोरठि महला ५ ॥ 
sorath mehlaa 5. 
Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl: 
ਸੋਰਠਿ ਪੰਜਵੀਂ ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹੀ। 

ਭੂਖੇ ਖਾਵਤ ਲਾਜ ਨ ਆਵੈ ॥ 
भूखे खावत लाज न आवै ॥ 
bhookhay khaavat laaj na aavai. 
The hungry man is not ashamed to eat. 
ਜਿਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਇਕ ਭੁੱਖੇ ਬੰਦੇ ਨੂੰ ਖਾਂਦਿਆ ਸ਼ਰਮ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਂਦੀ, 

ਤਿਉ ਹਰਿ ਜਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵੈ ॥੧॥ 
तिउ हरि जनु हरि गुण गावै ॥१॥ 
ti-o har jan har gun gaavai. ||1|| 
Just so, the humble servant of the Lord sings the Glorious Praises of the Lord. ||1|| 
ਇਸੇ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਰੱਬ ਦਾ ਗੋਲਾ ਰੱਬ ਦਾ ਜੱਸ ਗਾਉਣ ਵਿੱਚ ਸ਼ਰਮ ਮਹਿਸੂਸ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਦਾ। 

ਅਪਨੇ ਕਾਜ ਕਉ ਕਿਉ ਅਲਕਾਈਐ ॥ 
अपने काज कउ किउ अलकाईऐ ॥ 
apnay kaaj ka-o ki-o alkaa-ee-ai. 
Why are you so lazy in your own affairs? 
ਤੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਨਿੱਜ ਦੇ ਕੰਮ ਵਿੱਚ ਕਿਉਂ ਆਲਸ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। 

ਜਿਤੁ ਸਿਮਰਨਿ ਦਰਗਹ ਮੁਖੁ ਊਜਲ ਸਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਈਐ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
जितु सिमरनि दरगह मुखु ऊजल सदा सदा सुखु पाईऐ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
jit simran dargeh mukh oojal sadaa sadaa sukh paa-ee-ai. ||1|| rahaa-o. 
Remembering Him in meditation, your face shall be radiant in the Court of the Lord; you shall find peace, forever and ever. ||1||Pause|| 
ਤੂੰ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਯਾਦ ਕਰ, ਜਿਸ ਦੀ ਬੰਦਗੀ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਸਾਈਂ ਦੇ ਦਰਬਾਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਤੇਰਾ ਚਿਹਰਾ ਰੋਸ਼ਨ ਹੋਵੇਗਾ ਅਤੇ ਤੂੰ ਹਮੇਸ਼ਾਂ ਹੀ ਸਦੀਵ ਆਰਾਮ ਪਾਵਨੂੰਗਾ। ਠਹਿਰਾਉ। 

ਜਿਉ ਕਾਮੀ ਕਾਮਿ ਲੁਭਾਵੈ ॥ 
जिउ कामी कामि लुभावै ॥ 
ji-o kaamee kaam lubhaavai. 
Just as the lustful man is enticed by lust, 
ਜਿਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਵਿਸ਼ੈਈ ਬੰਦਾ ਵਿਸ਼ੇ ਨੂੰ ਲਲਚਾਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ, 

ਤਿਉ ਹਰਿ ਦਾਸ ਹਰਿ ਜਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ ॥੨॥ 
तिउ हरि दास हरि जसु भावै ॥२॥ 
ti-o har daas har jas bhaavai. ||2|| 
so is the Lord's slave pleased with the Lord's Praise. ||2|| 
ਏਸੇ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਹੀ ਰੱਬ ਦੇ ਗੋਲੇ ਨੂੰ ਰੱਬ ਦੀ ਕੀਰਤੀ ਚੰਗੀ ਲੱਗਦੀ ਹੈ। ਠਹਿਰਾਉ। 

ਜਿਉ ਮਾਤਾ ਬਾਲਿ ਲਪਟਾਵੈ ॥ 
जिउ माता बालि लपटावै ॥ 
ji-o maataa baal laptaavai. 
Just as the mother holds her baby close, 
ਜਿਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਮਾਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਬੱਚੇ ਨਾਲ ਚਿਮੜੀ ਹੋਈ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ, 

ਤਿਉ ਗਿਆਨੀ ਨਾਮੁ ਕਮਾਵੈ ॥੩॥ 
तिउ गिआनी नामु कमावै ॥३॥ 
ti-o gi-aanee naam kamaavai. ||3|| 
so does the spiritual person cherish the Naam, the Name of the Lord. ||3|| 
ਏਸੇ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਹੀ ਬ੍ਰਹਿਮਬੇਤਾ ਸਾਈਂ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਨਾਲ ਜੁੜਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। 

ਗੁਰ ਪੂਰੇ ਤੇ ਪਾਵੈ ॥ 
गुर पूरे ते पावै ॥ 
gur pooray tay paavai. 
This is obtained from the Perfect Guru. 
ਜੋ ਪੂਰਨ ਗੁਰਾਂ ਪਾਸੋਂ ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ, 

ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਵੈ ॥੪॥੧੯॥੮੩॥ 
जन नानक नामु धिआवै ॥४॥१९॥८३॥ 
jan naanak naam Dhi-aavai. ||4||19||83|| 
Servant Nanak meditates on the Naam, the Name of the Lord. ||4||19||83|| 
ਉਹੀ ਨਾਮ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਹੇ ਨਫਰ ਨਾਨਕ! 




I felt like sharing this beautiful Shabd with you all!

Here is recording of it in Puratan Style kirtan . 

Really very nicely Sung !!

Just to CAUTION : in this recording the singer Bhai Mohinder Singh ji has added other gurbani Vaaks and also used against meat eating ( Which many including me does not believe to be true ) 

TO LISTEN CLICK HERE

http://wwww.sikhmarag.org/cgi-bin/m3u_puratan?smpk-22


TO DOWNLOAD CLICK HERE 


http://www.sikhmarag.org/tapes/Puratan/smpk-22.mp3






Jatinder Singh


----------

